# My tricolor pup



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

Heres my boy santana! He is 3 months old, this is the only pic i can post my camera is dead. will update later, ENJOI!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww cutie pie!!! my rescue is tri colored  ahaha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aww soooo cuuute!!!!!!!


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

thank you, that pic was when he was 3 months, he is now 4 months and not much bigger. Is he growing at a normal rate? He also has a heart murmur....im just used to growing up around monsters. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Looking good... as far as a heart murmur... my son had one when he was born and grew out of it... hopefully your pup will also


----------



## sh0tta (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a murmur when I was born too, also grew out of it... I am pretty sure he will too


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Finger's crossed


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh wow he is a little cutie, can't wait to see more!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

oh my what a q-t!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

he's a looker! congrats!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I love tri-colors. They just look flashy


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

purty dog. love tri's --shane


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I also had a heart murmur I grew out of lol.. Little cutie. I want a Tri really bad.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

i so do enjoy tris but cant seem to find me one... what a cutie pie!


----------



## 1TriBlue925 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice looking tri, are you going to crop the ears?


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

i want to i just dont have 375 to spend, tucson vets are outrageous


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is very cute. As for the murmur did the vet seemed concerned or did he think it would go away? Did they grade it for you? If you weren't given a ton of info you might want to take him to a cardiologist in the future to be checked out fully and get an echo


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Cute boy!!

My boy had a grade 1-2 heart murmur and at his last appointment the vet couldn’t hear it anymore. So yey he finally grew out of it :woof:


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

What a pretty boy. Aww so cute I love his colors.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

what bloodline is she? she is beautiful. anyone know where i can get a tri, or black and tan pup from gamelines?


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

My grandpa just breeds pits and horses. I would assume that the first pits he started with would be the origin of the bloodline? So I'm going to guess razors edge and maybe gotti? thats what his first two dogs were. I will ask him next time I talk to him, Im in arizona and hes in Wisconsin....all I know is he breeds for the tri-color and the whole line are purple ribbon winners. (Hopefully I can win some best male or best in show)!


----------

